# Thin Poops



## SERVO (Oct 2, 2010)

What does it mean when my dog has normal sized poops and then thin poops? 

Dog is getting over a bout of diarrhea, he didn't go poop for two days and now he is pooping like normal. 

But he'll pass a normal sized stool and then after a few minutes he'll pass some pencil-thin poops. Not watery but leaves residue when being picked up. Thanks


----------



## CourtC3 (Aug 12, 2012)

This sounds like our lab mix - the size of his stool varies, as does the color sometimes, but as long as your dog is going regularly and he's acting and eating normally, I don't think you need to be too worried. But if you're still wondering, it might be worth a quick call to your vet. They should be able to tell you whether it's cause for concern.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie does this sometimes, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Our puppy had this issue chronocally as well as intermittent (but still far too often) completely loose stools. We found that cutting back on the food a bit helped. She also has issues with foods too high in fiber, but that's her own issue and most likely not your issue as well. You can try cutting back on the food ever so slightly and see if that helps.


----------

